# FAQ Tips > Hier Suchen und Finden, Links, Tutorials >  H.264 und MPEG4 für Samsung Video-Handy

## mrsuicide

Nach über 7 Jahren hab ich mir mal ein neues Handy gegönnt. Entschieden hab ich mich für ein schickes Samsung SGH-F500 Videohandy.
In den Spezifikationen steht, dass das Telefon MPEG4, DIVX, WMV und besonders interessant H.264 wiedergeben kann. 

Nun ist leider die Windows-Software ein Graus ( kann kein H.264, Bildfehler bei MPEG4 ). Deshalb hab ich mich nach einer besseren Lösung umgesehen.

Hier ist ein Skript zum einfachen Erstellen von MP4s für das Handy:


```
#/bin/sh
mencoder -ovc lavc -oac copy -nosound -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:trell:mbd=2:qprd:mv0:v4mv:vqscale=$4 -vf scale=$6:$7 -ofps $3 -of rawvideo -o tmp.m4v $1
#Wichtig ist object=2 -> LOW Complexity-Profil - im MAIN Complexity-Profil ruckelt der Sound auf dem Handy
mencoder -ovc copy -oac faac -faacopts br=$5:object=2 -ofps $3 -af lavcresample=44100 -of rawaudio -o tmp.aac $1
rm -f $2
MP4Box -mpeg4 -fps $3 -add tmp.aac -add tmp.m4v $2 
rm -f tmp.m4v tmp.aac
```

Benutzung: ./create_handy_video.sh [INPUT-Datei] [OUTPUT.mp4] [fps] [Video-Quant] [Audio-Bitrate] [Breite] [Höhe]
z.B. ./create_handy_video.sh pinguin.avi pinguin-handy.mp4 15 6 128 320 240

Die FPS können z.B. 25 ( PAL ), 30 ( NTSC ) oder 15 sein. Man sieht aber auf dem kleinen LCD-Display keinen Unterschied ( Ruckeln ) zw. 24 und 15, weshalb man ruhig 15 verwenden kann und so Speicherplatz spart.
Als Video-Quantisizer ist 5 oder 6 eine gute Wahl für optimale Qualität ( Bereich 1 - 31 ). Als Bitrate für den Sound verwende ich 128. Videoauflösungen bis 320x240 werden vom SGH-F500 unterstützt. Bei anderen Modellen sollte man maximal 176x144 verwenden. 

Mann kann theoretisch auch H.264 mit x264 als Video-Codec für verwenden - ich verweise jedoch auf den *Warnhinweis* unten.

Enttäuschend: Obwohl das Handy sowohl H.264, als auch MPEG4 erkennt, *hängt es sich bei H.264 sofort auf*. Ich konnte auch keine Firmware-Updates auf der Samsung-Seite finden. Deshalb: MPEG4 statt H.264 verwenden. Mencoder produziert wesentlich bessere Ergebnisse als die Samsung-Software. *Niemals H.264 in den internen Speicher spielen. Sonst bleibt das Telefon in einer Reboot-Schleife hängen.*

----------

